# I have a Zeus infection



## JurgensSt

Think I need to go see a specialist ? 








Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 10


----------



## zadiac

JurgensSt said:


> Think I need to go see a specialist ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Nope. You're too far gone mate. Too far gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## craigb

I'm not a specialist, but more than willing to try help you remove or at least reduce the infection...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

JurgensSt said:


> Think I need to go see a specialist ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



You and @vicTor got the same infection. Except he's got an Asmodus rash as well. And he got it real bad.

Reactions: Funny 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Humbolt

I've had my eye on that mod for the past week, can you tell me how you're finding it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> You and @vicTor got the same infection. Except he's got an Asmodus rash as well. And he got it real bad.



...lol 6 Zeus' s and 5 Minikins 

and counting !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Humbolt said:


> I've had my eye on that mod for the past week, can you tell me how you're finding it?



Omg the infection is spreading to @Humbolt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt

RainstormZA said:


> Omg the infection is spreading to @Humbolt


Nah, i got the vaccine earlier this year, its called Wife 1.0

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## RainstormZA

Humbolt said:


> Nah, i got the vaccine earlier this year, its called Wife 1.0


Lol you meant the software that you cannot upgrade from to anything else...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt

RainstormZA said:


> Lol you meant the software that you cannot upgrade from to anything else...


Actually, not sure if its an upgrade, but Baby 2.0 got added to Wife 1.0 somehow. Not sure how that happened, must have been an automatic update or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Humbolt said:


> I've had my eye on that mod for the past week, can you tell me how you're finding it?


Nice feel in hand and it work great.
One of my favorite mods in my collection

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Humbolt said:


> Nah, i got the vaccine earlier this year, its called Wife 1.0


Loaded a anti virus years ago to remove that software.

But I picked up a bug called Girlfriend 1.5 and it's slowing down my spending on "Toys"

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Anvil

Humbolt said:


> Actually, not sure if its an upgrade, but Baby 2.0 got added to Wife 1.0 somehow. Not sure how that happened, must have been an automatic update or something.


There's always that free bundled software that you don't know about. Baby 1.0 hasn't installed for me yet but that's good because Wife 1.0 keeps crashing Budget.exe and forces me to update it frequently (currently on Budget ver. 3.0 but it's already getting unstable).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Humbolt

JurgensSt said:


> Nice feel in hand and it work great.
> One of my favorite mods in my collection
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Thanks dude, appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

JurgensSt said:


> Loaded a anti virus years ago to remove that software.
> 
> But I picked up a bug called Girlfriend 1.5 and it's slowing down my spending on "Toys"
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


I picked up that bug too and it managed to transform into Wife 1.0...so be careful!



Anvil said:


> There's always that free bundled software that you don't know about. Baby 1.0 hasn't installed for me yet but that's good because Wife 1.0 keeps crashing Budget.exe and forces me to update it frequently (currently on Budget ver. 3.0 but it's already getting unstable).


Things like Bond.exe also tend to affect Budget.exe. My budget.exe is corrupt and I have to depend on Wife 1.0 to run backup 1.0 often!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Humbolt said:


> I've had my eye on that mod for the past week, can you tell me how you're finding it?



I find it in vape stores...



Sorry, I couldn't resist

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Send from this side of the screen


----------



## Humbolt

zadiac said:


> I find it in vape stores...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist


Lol well done


----------



## StompieZA

RainstormZA said:


> *Omg* the infection is spreading to @Humbolt



Is this 0mg or OMG like in Oh My Gawd? Im not following what u are putting down...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Any chance you'd want to swap a black one for my silver one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

When I read the title I thought it's @Moerse Rooikat thread but I see that this infection is spreading too fast

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Nope sorry.


ace_d_house_cat said:


> Any chance you'd want to swap a black one for my silver one?



Send from this side of the screen


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> When I read the title I thought it's @Moerse Rooikat thread but I see that this infection is spreading too fast



Yeah it needs to be quarantined by the Dept of Vapes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah it needs to be quarantined by the Dept of Vapes


No need.

We all juicing , so we should be fine 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Any chance you'd want to swap a black one for my silver one?



dual or single ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

If anyone is selling a Zeus single hit me a PM please.
Would like to try one out as I've only heard good things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

vicTor said:


> dual or single ?


 
Single.


----------



## vicTor

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Single.



thanks would have swapped if it was dual, need a silver


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I really hate this tank. Ive had it for a few days and now i need to dilute all my DIY liquids because flavours are so intense in this tank. Its like licking a chocolate cake against being drowned in one.
Its insane how much flavour this tank has once you get the wicking right

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> I really hate this tank. Ive had it for a few days and now i need to dilute all my DIY liquids because flavours are so intense in this tank. Its like licking a chocolate cake against being drowned in one.
> Its insane how much flavour this tank has once you get the wicking right



You must try the dual ......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> You must try the dual ......


Damn you @JurgensSt!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Damn you @JurgensSt!


And i mean that in a none threatening none witchy way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

am happy with mine (mostly) but do get some spit back. It's good but the flavour (to me) is no better than my KYLIN MINI.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stitch

Any tips on how to wick the Zeus dual? 
Have been struggling with spitback..


----------



## vicTor

Stitch said:


> Any tips on how to wick the Zeus dual?
> Have been struggling with spitback..



yes, run it as single coil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Stitch said:


> Any tips on how to wick the Zeus dual?
> Have been struggling with spitback..



Did what Mike Vape's shows in his review and mine works great


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> yes, run it as single coil



Nee man

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stitch

JurgensSt said:


> Did what Mike Vape's shows in his review and mine works great


Thanks, will have a look at it.


----------



## ivc_mixer

Personally I had a Zeus single and it was not all that great in my opinion, it wasn't bad, but not as good as I hoped. But I did find myself being more of a dual coil person due to liking cream and dessert flavours more than fruities, so will see at Vapecon if someone has a Zeus dual on special.



Humbolt said:


> I picked up that bug too and it managed to transform into Wife 1.0...so be careful!


The problem is, most people see Wife 1.0 as a program, but it is a operating system and unfortunately things like Girlfriend 1.5 are not compatible unless run in stealth mode but then you have to also run Dual.Budget 2.1 and Excuses 9.5 which are difficult applications to balance.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ace_d_house_cat said:


> am happy with mine (mostly) but do get some spit back. It's good but the flavour (to me) is no better than my KYLIN MINI.


Take the wick legs and thin it out by ATLEAST 60%. Rake it until you think its enough and then rake some more. With this tank less is more is an understatement. Tight in coil, extremely thin and delicate legs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JiveshB

I was just about to make a post asking if the Zues Dual is any good. Guess i dont need to any more.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

SmokeyJoe said:


> Take the wick legs and thin it out by ATLEAST 60%. Rake it until you think its enough and then rake some more. With this tank less is more is an understatement. Tight in coil, extremely thin and delicate legs



Will give it a bash!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

The only problem I am having with this tank is Mr Zeus is facing the other way and I can't get him to look at me. Tried a few things and made it worse.


----------



## JurgensSt

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The only problem I am having with this tank is Mr Zeus is facing the other way and I can't get him to look at me. Tried a few things and made it worse.
> View attachment 141877
> View attachment 141878


OCD much ? 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

JurgensSt said:


> OCD much ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


How ???? May be I will have to buy a different mod for this RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

You need a Legend 

I was just lucky when i fitted the tank

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The only problem I am having with this tank is Mr Zeus is facing the other way and I can't get him to look at me. Tried a few things and made it worse.
> View attachment 141877
> View attachment 141878

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> How ???? May be I will have to buy a different mod for this RDA.


Murphy is a bugger 












Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

This tank is something else.
Never thought anything would beat my SM or OBS Dual. But i stand corrected. Its crazy the flavour i get out of this thing. Low ohm, high ohm build, its bloody brilliant. I think anything more flavour wise would be too much for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The only problem I am having with this tank is Mr Zeus is facing the other way and I can't get him to look at me. Tried a few things and made it worse.
> View attachment 141877
> View attachment 141878


Lol I get the same with the Pirate King RDA. I get lucky like this and then it faces different directions...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

First trip with the Legend







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SparkySA

JurgensSt said:


> Think I need to go see a specialist ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


So sexy this is the best look infection I have ever seen, soon I will have one too soon...... Hold on vapecon 2019 here I come bby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

SparkySA said:


> So sexy this is the best look infection I have ever seen, soon I will have one too soon...... Hold on vapecon 2019 here I come bby



I still use this setup every fishing trip I go on.
Will be back in action as of Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA

JurgensSt said:


> I still use this setup every fishing trip I go on.
> Will be back in action as of Sunday.


Great stuff bro,


----------



## ARYANTO

Jip , spreading fast got the single and X in black , need the X in silver too...guess I finally got rid of the Smok Syndrome ...


----------



## JurgensSt

Have 3 left in rotation
Zeus single - black
Zeus dual - Gunmetal
Zeus X - Gunmetal


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

@Acidkill . Nice thread to answer your questions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Acidkill

Resistance said:


> @Acidkill . Nice thread to answer your questions


Cheers! Will have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Still working hard






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------

